# India's largest resource?



## prawn_86 (25 July 2008)

Hey all,

Just wondering, out of interest more than anything, what is Indias largest natural resource?

Both by production and by reserves?

It seems fairly hard to get some concrete info on this fact. As i know India is expanding its output rapidly but i was just trying to find out what is the biggest at this point in time.

Diamonds or IO are what i think, but surely coal or something must be up there. Some links would be much appreciated also.


----------



## gfresh (26 July 2008)

*Re: Indias largest resource?*

Wikipedia is your friend 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Coal#Major_coal_producers

I was curious too, so I've had a look.. Number #3 coal producer worldwide, and #4 estimated coal reserves, although most of it is used domestically it seems.

4th largest iron ore producer (1. China, 2. Brazil, 3. Australia, 4. India).

Rice #2 producer worldwide, again, most used for internal consumption. 



> India has the world's second largest labour force, with 516.3 million people, 60% of whom are employed in agriculture and related industries; 28% in services and related industries; and 12% in industry.[8] Major agricultural crops include rice, wheat, oilseed, cotton, jute, tea, sugarcane, and potatoes. The agricultural sector accounts for 28% of GDP; the service and industrial sectors make up 54% and 18% respectively. Major industries include automobiles, cement, chemicals, consumer electronics, food processing, machinery, mining, petroleum, pharmaceuticals, steel, transportation equipment, and textiles. Along with India’s fast economic growth comes its growing demand for energy. According to the Energy Information Administration, India is the sixth largest consumer of oil and third largest consumer of coal.


----------



## tech/a (26 July 2008)

*Re: Indias largest resource?*

Interesting.


I'd have said 85% of the work force is employed in *telemarketing*!!


----------



## wildkactus (27 July 2008)

*Re: Indias largest resource?*

Interesting topic,

I would have to say it's population 1.2 odd billion and rising.

makes for one hell off a workforce or a lot of conveinent stores.


----------



## prawn_86 (27 July 2008)

*Re: Indias largest resource?*

LOL thanks guys.

I forgot about Wikipedia...


----------



## Nicks (31 July 2008)

I think its largest natural resource would be its people. 

Seriously. If you work it out economically it probably is.


----------



## white_goodman (31 July 2008)

i would say there people as well, what ever direction they wanna take their economy is up to them really, they seem pretty motivated....hunger and poor conditions will tend to do that


----------



## fordxbt (31 July 2008)

white_goodman said:


> i would say there people as well, what ever direction they wanna take their economy is up to them really, they seem pretty motivated....hunger and poor conditions will tend to do that




what, no centrelink available!?
thats why many seem to lack motivation in the developed world - they rely on their peers to support them
countires rapidly progressing are inspiring


----------



## tayser (31 July 2008)

I'd say the 400-500 million "Hinglish" speakers.


----------

